

$10 Cellphone Microscope Wins 3 Awards, Heading To Africa for Tests - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/07/06/10-cellphone-microscope-wins-3-awards-heading-to-africa-for-tests/

======
dnewcome
The shadow imaging hack to avoid lenses reminds me of the single-pixel camera
that produces the image via random sampling
[http://www.ece.rice.edu/~duarte/images/csCamera-SPMag-
web.pd...](http://www.ece.rice.edu/~duarte/images/csCamera-SPMag-web.pdf) I
love this kind of hack for some reason.

~~~
teaspoon
There's also the optofluidic "microscope-on-a-chip":

[http://deviceguru.com/cal-tech-unveils-microsopic-
microscope...](http://deviceguru.com/cal-tech-unveils-microsopic-microscope/)

The lensless optics are similar to the cellphone microscope, except that there
is virtually no distance between the sample and the sensor. Also, the sensor
is a one-dimensional array of CCDs; the sample is "scanned" by propelling it
over the array in a stream of fluid.

~~~
eru
Offtopic: The first comment on that site is priceless.

------
eru
Does anybody have a link to a good explanation of how it works?

